# Elddis Autostratus EB SE electrical fault



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi were having problems with the water pump on our Autostratus, when switched on from either of the taps or loo it will not switch off again, when the power is turned off at the isolater switch the pump stops, switching the power back on again and the pump does not run, then as soon as we turn a tap on it runs but will not turn off again, this sounds like a relay sticking on to me but so far and without the aid of a wiring diagram I have been unable to locate any relays in the van, has anyone any Ideas that might help.
Just to add, model is Autostratus EB SE 1998 on an S plate.
The water system is of the micro switch on each tap and not the pressurised type, when each tap is turned on you can hear the micro switches clicking, what is confusing is that when we turn off the 12 volt supply to the pump at the isolater and then back on again the pump doesn't run, when you turn on any of the taps or the loo flush the pump starts but will not stop until you turn off the power at the isolater so to my way of thinking if one of the micro switches was stuck on, the pump would start up again as soon as we turn the supply back on at the isolater switch which it doesn't very strange.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

steeliedave said:


> Hi were having problems with the water pump on our Autostratus, when switched on from either of the taps or loo it will not switch off again, when the power is turned off at the isolater switch the pump stops, switching the power back on again and the pump does not run, then as soon as we turn a tap on it runs but will not turn off again, this sounds like a relay sticking on to me but so far and without the aid of a wiring diagram I have been unable to locate any relays in the van, has anyone any Ideas that might help.


Hi and welcome to MotorhomeFacts

It will probably help if you give the year of manufacture or first registration.

We have the Suntor (Brownhills) version of the Autostratus EB first registered in 2002 but unfortunately no wiring diagram and I'm not knowledgeable enough to help.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Steeliedave, in the main there are 2 different types of water system fitted to motorhomes. The first, often (but not exclusively) fitted to older vans, relies on micro switches fitted to each of the taps. If a tap is opened, the micro switch operates and switches on the pump. Each tap has it's own individual micro switch and often you can hear a little click as you turn it on or off. Reading the symptoms of your fault I wouldn't think you had this type of system as you seem to have problems with all the taps.

The second type is a "pressurised system". In this type the water is permanently under pressure so when you open a tap the water comes out. To maintain the pressure the pump has a pressure sensitve switch connected to it. You open a tap, water comes out, pressure in the system drops and the switch operates and the pump comes on and builds the pressure up again. Once you turn the tap off the pump will continue to run for a few seconds until the pressure builds enough to operate the switch and turn the pump off again.

The pressure switch could be an integral part of the pump or could be separate from it. From your description I would think that the switch is playing up so that's the first thing to check.


----------



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sink Gasket*

I would like to thank you for the replys to my post for help with the problems we were having with the water system on our Autostratus, this has now been sorted out, it was a faulty micro switch on the kitchen sink Reich mixer tap, bit of a game to repair as the sink and cooker had to be removed to gain access to the offending parts. Does anyone know were I can purchase a replacement rubber seal for the sink as it got a little damaged trying to remove it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like the kind of thing O´Learys might have or I have successfully used instant gasket, Alan.


----------

